# Ronson Jetlite



## DeadMansHand (Nov 7, 2007)

I've been looking to pick up a few of these to keep in various places. The car, office, etc... I've been to four, yes four, different Walmarts around my home and can't find them anywhere. Am I missing something? I've asked the workers (including at the cigarette counter) and of course, their clueless. Could this be a regional thing? Has anyone around the metroplex had any luck?


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

May want to check walgreens. I have found a few there and if not you can just order online as well. It is a crap shoot with wal mart. There are 6 within 40 miles of my house and have only found them at one and they no longer stock them anymore.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

here is a link...http://www.ronsonstore.com/jetlite.cfm


----------



## DeadMansHand (Nov 7, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> here is a link...http://www.ronsonstore.com/jetlite.cfm


Thanks Mysto,

Call me a penny pincher, but I was really hoping to get them for the crazy Walmart prices I've been hearing about!


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

I hear ya. When I got them at wal mart they were $2.50 a piece. I bought all they had which was only 3 and they haven't had them since.


----------



## DeadMansHand (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I just got back from walgreens. No luck. But I did pick up a colibri trax. Just to tide me over. Well, I went into the den, filled up the lighter... click, click, click... nothing. Honestly, fresh out of the package it doesn't work. Colibri has lost another customer. Should have learned before...


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Colibri sucks bro! you should invest in a nice micro torch


----------



## DeadMansHand (Nov 7, 2007)

daniyal said:


> Colibri sucks bro! you should invest in a nice micro torch


Already have one. I've got a blazer.:tu Just wanted some cheapies to leave around the office, car, etc.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

DeadMansHand said:


> Already have one. I've got a blazer.:tu Just wanted some cheapies to leave around the office, car, etc.


Those are essential the ronson store seems to have a special going let me know how they turn out if you opt in.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

DeadMansHand said:


> but I was really hoping to get them for the crazy Walmart prices I've been hearing about!


I know what you mean. My local Walmart had them on closeout never to be seen again. that's why i bought all they had @ .79/ea. Good Luck!


----------



## DeadMansHand (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you guys finding them on endcaps, in the cigarette spot, or in camping? I dont know why I want them so badly. Its become a ridiculous obsession to find them.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

DeadMansHand said:


> Are you guys finding them on endcaps, in the cigarette spot, or in camping? I dont know why I want them so badly. Its become a ridiculous obsession to find them.


I find them at the express checkout/tobacco line. The Walmarts around here don't all ways have them in stock, guess they sell out fast, keep watching for them.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

smokin' machinist said:


> I find them at the express checkout/tobacco line. The Walmarts around here don't all ways have them in stock, guess they sell out fast, keep watching for them.


:tpd:


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

It took me a while to find them locally. Here is where I have come across them in MD:

CVS has them behind the counter, on a *card*, hanging with the other Tobacco items. - $3.99
Rite Aid has them *uncarded* in a small countertop plastic display at the cashier. Display holds about 9 or 12 units. - $3.99
Walmart (1 out of the 4 that are in a 10 mile radius of my house) had them on a *card*, hanging in the express checkout that the Tobacco products are behind. They are low to the ground. - $2.99

Walgreens in my area does have them.

They are easy to overlook because nowhere are they heavily stocked and no where were they merchandised in the eye zone. WM had about 3 or 4 cards, and RA had about 5 or 6 units in the display.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I picked a few up from my Walmart awhile ago. I asked them about the lighters and they said they do carry them. I was in there a few days ago and they have a full rack of them back in stock...For how long no one knows.

Apparently these lighters are very popular among drug addicts. After being told this, I was witness to finding 4 ronson's in a baggy with crack smoking paraphernalia during a stop. Thats why they move so fast I guess, stupid crack heads cant even buy the god damn fuel they sell right next to the lighters.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Apparently these lighters are very popular among drug addicts. After being told this, I was witness to finding 4 ronson's in a baggy with crack smoking paraphernalia during a stop. Thats why they move so fast I guess, stupid crack heads cant even buy the god damn fuel they sell right next to the lighters.


Thats gotta be the post of the day! I literally laughed out loud. :r

I gave up looking and just ordered them online.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

my local stogie shop sells the wally world ones for about 15$ :hn

just keep looking around town and it will pop up. i looked for one for about 1 month before geting it for 4.99 at a discount beer a cig outlet


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Apparently these lighters are very popular among drug addicts. After being told this, I was witness to finding 4 ronson's in a baggy with crack smoking paraphernalia during a stop. Thats why they move so fast I guess, stupid crack heads cant even buy the god damn fuel they sell right next to the lighters.


 Cleared a local WM out of all their stock a while back. When checking out the clerk noted that I didn't look like your average crack addict. Hope that was a good thing...


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

Like jkorp, my local Walmart has 'em in the express/tobacco lane hanging on pegs for about $2.95 or so. (They have the butane there as well.) 

The local CVS has 'em for $4.50. Even on of the supermarkets had them for roughly the equivalent of the CVS store.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

These are simply awesome lighters. I have 2, one for the house and one for the car, and I have been beating the ever loving sh*t out of both of them, and they just take the abuse. They are as reliable as a hammer, and why anyone would pay more for a lighter without any additional features is beyond me.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Anybody wanting to sell any I am definetly interested. I will keep looking until I spend 5.50 on one. I have one now, but Wally is out of stock and have no backups.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I will stop by WM this weekend, get what they have and PM you.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

jkorp said:


> I will stop by WM this weekend, get what they have and PM you.


Thanks a lot bro. I have no problem paying cash or trade w/ cigars. PM what you come up with. :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I picked one up when I was visiting Madurolover down in S.C. at an Eckerd's there. It's still going strong, and freakin' awesome.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

They have them at my local CVS, great lighter.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, they're available at CVS. I got mine there over a year ago and its still lighting up like a champ. Don't -- I repeat -- DON'T buy ronson fuel to refill these lighters. Vector fuel is the way to go for the most optimal and reliable performance. This is the best valued lighter hands down -- if you can find it.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I picked up two more at my local WalMart today.
:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I picked up a few at my WM as well. I was please to see that they actually had a few different finishes. The old one I had was the plain silver, but I got 1 with the kind of greyish/blue and a second grey/blue with a design on it!
Not bad for $3:ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

For those who are having trouble...every WM here I have been in have 2-10 in stock...just drop me a PM and I will pick a couple..might even have a few @ home after this weekend...cant never have too many...











Shawn


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Would our gorillas in Toronto know if the Ronson Jetlite is available there anywhere in the GTA? I'll be making a quick trip at the end of January and am looking to pick up a few.

These lighters haven't even been sighted let alone heard of in Kuala Lumpur and I really don't want to impose on anybody here if I can find it in Toronto next year. :w


----------



## DeadMansHand (Nov 7, 2007)

Bazookajoe was kind enought to pick up a few of these for me. Everyone should send a little love his way... I know Im going to. Its hard to believe some of the great brothers that we have.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

DeadMansHand said:


> Bazookajoe was kind enought to pick up a few of these for me. Everyone should send a little love his way... I know Im going to. Its hard to believe some of the great brothers that we have.


I was curious, anyone have problems shipping these? Are they considered hazardous or flammable by the USPS?


----------



## Bluesman (Sep 26, 2007)

Puro_Angler said:


> Yes, they're available at CVS. I got mine there over a year ago and its still lighting up like a champ. Don't -- I repeat -- DON'T buy ronson fuel to refill these lighters. Vector fuel is the way to go for the most optimal and reliable performance. This is the best valued lighter hands down -- if you can find it.


I've been using Ronson fuel in mine problem free. And since the Ronson lighter and fuel are both inexpensive, if an issue _should_ arise, I won't have to feel bad about getting another.

YMMV etc.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> I was curious, anyone have problems shipping these? Are they considered hazardous or flammable by the USPS?


They do contain fluid in them upon purchase. But I have shipped a few recently and no issues from the postal service. Im sure its better to drain them before sending. But I think they get away with it because the amount of fluid they contain right out of the package is small. Just my guess.


----------



## upah (Jun 4, 2007)

I had the same problem when I first started looking... Couldn't find those things anywhere to save my life. I finally went to ronson's website and ordered a few at the online store. They're a bit pricier, about 7 each if i recall, but still well worth it IMO. Naturally, as soon as I had purchased them, my local wally world stocked them.. They're $2 and change in the store so I bought about 5 more. Why not? Mine stocks 'em with the tide pens and other nifty shit I don't need next to the smoking register.


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> For those who are having trouble...every WM here I have been in have 2-10 in stock...just drop me a PM and I will pick a couple..might even have a few @ home after this weekend...cant never have too many...


Same deal here. Just picked up two last night and there are still were still 8 on the shelf. Shoot a PM my way if you're interested!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i was gifted one of these by loki when i was humming and hawwing about gettin a new lighter.....now i seem to be collecting lighters.....

the jet light always lights up first try tho


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i was gifted one of these by loki when i was humming and hawwing about gettin a new lighter.....now i seem to be collecting lighters.....
> 
> the jet light always lights up first try tho


I'm glad it's still working for you :tu


----------



## Lotus1 (Nov 25, 2006)

One little noid for me with these lighters:

I have 5 of these and one thing I wish they would change is the rotation of the lid...make it so it would flip beyond 90 degrees. Seems like my cigar is always hitting the lid.


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

No shortage of this lighter in PA---picked one up last week to take to Mexico-- $2.94 + tax (need to take care of our blood sucking Gov. Rendell


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I don't need a new lighter but now I'm on the hunt for them because of this thread. I feel like I'm on a mini scavenger hunt. Hopefully I'll find them quick because I'll end up ordering them online and overpaying. 

:hn


----------



## swawesome (Jun 17, 2008)

Both of the walmarts near my house in Austin don't have them!! Dang't! I need a torch and I want to get one. Anyone know a place that sells em in austin?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

swawesome said:


> Both of the walmarts near my house in Austin don't have them!! Dang't! I need a torch and I want to get one. Anyone know a place that sells em in austin?


Check some of the local drug stores, like CVS, etc. But you need to get there early to get them before the meth heads. :tu


----------



## Gundy (Jun 7, 2008)

I picked one up awhile back that was a different color then the silver one I had. Although the flame adjustment doesn't work on it, and it always has a really low flame even when adjustment is set to highest setting..?


----------



## swawesome (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried CVS and I got one! yay!


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

Got two today at CVS....4.35 each Great Lighter!!!!


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

I just picked one up at Canadian Tire (go Canada!) for 6.99$, so far its working better then my Collibris and Nibo's which cost 3 times as much...


----------



## Gylen (Jun 11, 2008)

Disappointing! I just tried to order one from the online store but they only accept orders from mainland US...Sadly, Ronson UK are a bit different and make 'premium' (read expensive and too fancy for me!) lighters so I guess they aren't available here.

Does anyone know differently?


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I was told about these at a herf a few days ago. The first Wallyworld I checked didn't have any, but I was able to pick up 3 smooth finish this afternoon; 2 in silver and 1 in gunmetal. They had a bunch left in my local Metro Detroit store, in packages hanging from pegs above the butane in the tobacco lane. Here, they are going for $2.94 + tax.

If anyone is in need of these, PM me. I'll be happy to pick up a few for you. Most of the rest on the rack had designs on them, in case you have a preference. See post #10 for a picture of some of designs.

Alley00p :ss


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Well, one of my month old Jetlites broke last night. The Piezo ignitor just gave up and would no longer "click". Otherwise it worked great until then. These lighters all seem to use the exact same ignitor, I might just try to scavenge one from something else.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I had one go down with a defective ignitor a couple of years ago, the click went away when I pushed the ignite button. The main problem that I have had with these is the top of the case getting loose and just flopping open in my pocket so now I carry my PB-207 and use the Ronsons at home.


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

I saw this in a recent Finck's Cigar catalogue--here is the link
http://www.finckcigarcompany.com/fi...2494&mscssid=SS0XNJ7HUAE58HT0HUES1FTHEE26BNT1


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Walmart won't carry them in some areas. I think it's probably because torch lighters are also needed by crack whores.


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

Just picked up another from wallyworld in gunmetal for less than $3. Seems to always be in stock.:tu


----------

